# New Service Uniforms



## Kinetic Design (20 Mar 2014)

I'd like to see a shift to the older style uniforms of the Canadian Army with elements of current uniforms incorporated. I've attached my design for members to review and comment on.

"The suit makes the Man" and Woman.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2014)

Kinetic Design said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a shift to the older style uniforms of the Canadian Army with elements of current uniforms incorporated. I've attached my design for members to review and comment on.
> 
> "The suit makes the Man" and Woman.



Recycling has been a fad for years now.  The movement by Stephen Harper to bring back really old Canadian Army accoutrements is still afoot I see.

Kinetic Design, or Uther419, what you are proposing has been done already: Canadian Army Tropical Worsted uniform


----------



## Kinetic Design (20 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Mr. Wallace. Are you saying that they've already come out with that? If that's the case, then case closed.  I found the dark green uniforms very tacky. Though I'm not a proponent of the pips.


----------



## dangerboy (20 Mar 2014)

I say right now we have bigger concerns with equipment to worry about the dress uniforms that the majority of the CF only wear about 5 or 6 times a year.


----------



## MikeL (20 Mar 2014)

Are you in the CAF or ever been a member?

Why must we return to a older style of uniform? Why not keep what we have at most make slight changes to the current DEU?


Because you feel the current DEU is tacky, you want to change it for everyone? Do you feel you represent the majority of CAF members?



As others have stated, there are more pressing issues to address right now, than DEUs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Mar 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I say right now we have bigger concerns with equipment to worry about the dress uniforms that the majority of the CF only wear about 5 or 6 times a year.



I agree, boots and combat uniforms come to mind and so does vehicles/ships/air frames....


----------



## jeffb (20 Mar 2014)

Or POL, ammo, rations, etc.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Mar 2014)

Hoplite- said:
			
		

> Are you in the CAF or ever been a member?
> 
> Why must we return to a older style of uniform? Why not keep what we have at most make slight changes to the current DEU?
> 
> ...



Pips and crowns derail in three... two... one...


----------



## Teflon (20 Mar 2014)

Certainly not what the CF needs to spend money at the moment


----------



## Kinetic Design (20 Mar 2014)

To answer everyone's questions:
-I agree that equipment is and should be a priority.
-I don't believe we need to return to an older style although I do feel it would add pride and recognition of Canada's strong military heritage.
-I in no way feel I represent any of the CAF members and I not myself a member.

I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers. I simply wanted open a discussion.


----------



## jeffb (20 Mar 2014)

Kinetic Design said:
			
		

> To answer everyone's questions:
> -I don't believe we need to return to an older style although I do feel it would add pride and recognition of Canada's strong military heritage.
> I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers. I simply wanted open a discussion.



And that strong military heritage did not end with unification during the mid 60's. There has been three generations of soldiers that have built their own traditions since that time. There are probably some people that don't like them but I have never heard anyone complain about the DEUs in my workplace.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

Stupid idea.

Which means that, unfortunately, it'll probably happen.

At least I'll know who to hunt down this time.


----------



## Kinetic Design (20 Mar 2014)

Well, I'd say this afternoons dip into this forum has resulted in me being shown the door. Thank you all for your feedback and of course your service to this country.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2014)

There are many doors.  Feel free to open some and have a look inside.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

No, stick around.

At least get to know the people whose lives you want to dick with.

Seriously, you're entirely welcome to be here.

But just imagine if a complete stranger tried to mess with whatever is nearest and dearest to you. How'd you feel?

You're not one of us, but you wander in here wanting to trash something that we've had for decades. What sort of reaction did you expect?

This is how a foreign and obsolete rank insignia got forced onto Army Officers recently. There is still a little sensitivity over that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Mar 2014)

You guys know this is locked, right?


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

I didn't when I started typing.


----------

